# ltd prodigy snowboard



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

LTD Prodigy Wide Snowboard w/ Bindings and Stomp Pad

would this be a decent enough board for a beginner? i know its not amazing or anything but would this be a decent first board?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Haggle the price down.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

ok also its a 159 board and im 6'4" do you think it will be ok?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

What's your weight?


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

230 but i have been losing weight recently, trying to lose another 20 but we'll see about that lol:laugh:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

at 6'4 230 its just a tad on the small side but not so much so that i would say dont get it. especially if your focus is more on jibbing and park stuff. im 6 205 and ride boards as small as 154.5 because of my riding style. i would say a 161-163 would be perfect but a 159 isnt going to make your day on the mtn hell.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

hmmmm...interesting. well then ill have to think about it. thanks for all your help


----------

